# Did I tell you about the time I opened for Steve Vai.



## Uno Mas (Dec 1, 2013)

I got the chance to open the Steve Vai concert here in Indianapolis with a song. I have attached a few pictures from the sound check. In one of the pictures you can see Thomas Nordegg and Dave Weiner's guitar tech. Both of these guys were incredibly nice and patient. The sound was incredible, loud but extremely clear. Note that I got to play over Steve's spot on the stage.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congrats man! I bet you had a blast!


----------



## tomsargent (Dec 1, 2013)

Sweet man! Did you win the opportunity to open for Steve through the Instagram shred contest? I played my ten seconds, but it obviously wasn't enough  I bet you had a blast!


----------



## Uno Mas (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes it was through the contest. I was really nervous about embarrassing myself on stage, but everything went very well. It was a very surreal and amazing experience. I felt like a rock star for a few hours.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Dec 1, 2013)

Congrats dude, I bet you had a smile 10 miles wide.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 1, 2013)

You gonna bring your JEM to the Van Halen show?

JK, I'm just giving you a hard time. 

So how did this work, you played a whole song with your band, or...?


----------



## Daf57 (Dec 2, 2013)

That's very cool! Congrats!


----------



## Leveebreaks (Dec 2, 2013)

Epic, must have been a pretty special 10 seconds


----------



## Uno Mas (Dec 2, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> You gonna bring your JEM to the Van Halen show?
> 
> JK, I'm just giving you a hard time.
> 
> So how did this work, you played a whole song with your band, or...?



That is hilarious, I really wanted to use one of my Ibanez 7 strings hoping Vai's people would give me some free Ibanez gear. I used the EVH instead because it kills in the sound department. People have told me multiple times they cannot believe the tone I get from the EVH. The winners got a choice to play to a backing track of their own music or 1 of 5 tracks provided by the Vai camp. I played over one of the Vai tracks which I modified a bit.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Dec 8, 2013)

I'd have peed my pants in my shred days if I had such an opportunity...nah, I'd prolly still soil myself anyway, in fact ill soil myself right now....


----------



## Uno Mas (Mar 27, 2014)

Sorry for the late bump, but I found a photographer who took some pictures of me at the Vai performance.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 27, 2014)

It sure would be much better to play before him rather than after him .

Congrats


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 27, 2014)

i second the 

congrats!!


----------

